# Rio



## PaulineW (21 October 2021)

This missing horse is all over Facebook, so I’m surprised not to see it on here.

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=724602631817059&set=a.664965591114097


----------



## ester (22 October 2021)

Probably because it really is ALL over facebook.

Zach has now posted it seems it will be a he said she said scenario as he claims horse was on selling livery, and was sold.

I feel for the person who bought him in all this


----------



## ycbm (22 October 2021)

Thank you for these details Ester, they should have been given before on the Facebook alert.  You can see from threads on the forum that people get so scared of the number of horses being reported stolen on Facebook when every one I can remember in many years has turned out to be a dispute between people who know the horse (sometimes sold while on unsupervised long term loan)  or a straying.

Like you,  the one I feel sorry for is the one who thinks they own him now.  
.


----------



## ester (22 October 2021)

All the info was really mixed re. schooling/sales livery, there's a sales advert from 5th october (iirc). Obviously even if the latter the lack of money transfer/communication is an issue. But the encouragement to track down the new 'owner' who had made contact via a 3rd party made me pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (22 October 2021)

The person who bought him has been in touch with the original / previous owner so he is 'found'. 

Doesn't look like a straightforward story so probably best left to the police and courts to sort out


----------



## PaulineW (22 October 2021)

admin, feel free to delete this.


----------



## ycbm (22 October 2021)

PaulineW said:



			admin, feel free to delete this.
		
Click to expand...


There was no problem with you posting it, PW, given what was known at the time.  Admin don't monitor threads but you can report it (bottom left of your post) and suggest they remove it if you want. 
.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 October 2021)

I had no idea about this incident. I'm not on FB so it completely passed me by. I still don't quite understand it as the link in the OP doesn't work for me.


----------

